# Thanks Bob



## Big Lou (Jul 29, 2001)

Got the rod today and can't wait to wrap and use it. Sure is a nice blank. 
Does anyone out there have a Lamiglas 1502 MH? If so tell me some pointers to the best way to set it up. I read the spec and it just doesn't seem to be a 50 lb line or 10 oz rod. Felt like more of a 4 to 6 oz for about 25 lb line. 
Am I, off base? I would like to know so I can purchase eyes to match. 
Feels like a 7000 or 535 rod?
Sure appreciate all your efforts for the casting organization. Of course, everyone else's efforts also. I know not just one person makes those tournaments happen. Hope some of you casters get to make it down next year. 
Mid Sept should be prime red season. 
Not as big as OBX but more of them. LOL 
see y'all later Lou


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*Hey Lou*

I have the lami 1502 and use it for drum fishing here in NC. It loads best with 6n bait but throws 8n bait just fine for me with a beach cast. Not a fishing pendulum but a hatteras style beach cast. I really like the rod. Lightweight, loads easily and is a pleasure to hold for long stretches. It is the first rod off the truck for point style (hatteras) drum fishing. Oh yea, most folks here will cut 3 inches off the tip (12'3" overall) to stiffin just a bit.

hope everything is going well in the lone star state....

Tommy


----------



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

Lou
Glad to hear you got the rod. Can't beleive it took so long to get shipped. You can get some good information about setting up the rod from Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks. 252-987-2428 I know he has built several of them this past year. I casted one and it did a good job with the 125 gr weight. Didn't try the 5oz or anything else but as Tommy said it will handle it. 
Sportcast USA is going great. Lots of friendly people willing to help whenever we need it. They make my job as Director an enjoyable one.
Hope to see some of you Texans at Chrisfield in Oct. We'll be there next year. I look foward to fishing and casting with you.
BOB


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

*texas tour. big lou*

big lou. get ready for next year. god willin you will have this old guy on your hands. if it takes another 10-15 years ,i.m gonna get within 350feet of you. hope you make crisfield. it was good to see you all in may, but see if you can srir up hector. if not for crisfield, than texas next year. til next time. bill


----------

